# Euro Larva



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey everyone, I know its early but does anyone know a shop that sell these? Both bait shops near my house didn't have any last year, but usually online would have them for sale but apparently their all sold out. thanks for any help.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

You can make them yourself if you don't mind a bit of effort. Just soak a piece of chicken with whatever food dye color you want them to be and then put it in the container for them to eat. They will change to that color.


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

yea but isn't it to cold for that?


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

No idea. I have never bothered with euro larvae (aka dyed maggots). I have spoken with a few guys who do this using orange and red. I just buy the regular ones on the way out to the ice and don't leave until they're all gone


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

UTEP said:


> yea but isn't it to cold for that?


Well, it depends on how nasty you want your house to smell.:lol: Throw some meat in a garbage can, let it sit until you cant stand the smell (windows open):yikes:, lift the bag out and wallah, maggots!:lol: You will probably get a couple dozen depending on how long you let the food rot. BTW, now is not a good time to do it, they will just turn into moths by first ice, wait atleast another 2 weeks.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Chad Smith said:


> Well, it depends on how nasty you want your house to smell.:lol: Throw some meat in a garbage can, let it sit until you cant stand the smell (windows open):yikes:, lift the bag out and wallah, maggots!:lol: You will probably get a couple dozen depending on how long you let the food rot. BTW, now is not a good time to do it, they will just turn into moths by first ice, wait atleast another 2 weeks.


I wouldn't grow maggots for anything . To get colored maggots (wax worms, mousies, spikes) you get a bunch of them and then feed them dyed meat or other food. 

I do imagine this would create a smelly and disgusting mass though.


----------



## dadNson (Aug 20, 2008)

Just go to knutsons.com i buy from them every ice season.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

dadNson said:


> Just go to knutsons.com i buy from them every ice season.


 
I'm sorry and don't mean to offend anyone but if you want colored bait for ice fishing just bring a few cans of spray paint and then jig a little more. Euro Larvae was a brand name created to make dyed maggots sound better. You can make them or buy them but I doubt they will make you a better angler.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

naterade said:


> I'm sorry and don't mean to offend anyone but if you want colored bait for ice fishing just bring a few cans of spray paint and then jig a little more. Euro Larvae was a brand name created to make dyed maggots sound better. You can make them or buy them but I doubt they will make you a better angler.


Some days color can make the difference and I doubt fish would like the smell of spray paint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

kcud rellik said:


> Some days color can make the difference and I doubt fish would like the smell of spray paint.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know, any fish that has moved through the Detroit River is probably not too put off by the odor of spray paint 

Seriously though, I've talked to people that use these before and like them but I can't see why it wouldn't be just a matter of changing your jig if color was the issue.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I also think that color makes a difference, especially with spikes. Having used my camera, and watching baits over the years, its quite obvious to me.


----------



## hammerfish (Dec 9, 2008)

i have some gulp maggots and spikes that are colored, some even glow. and to be honest, i think they work better than the real ones. they also smell as bad as real ones too...lol


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

The Euro larva deffinetly can help on some days. Just like jig color a lot of times the bait color can be the difference between catching fish and not catching fish. And like someone already said Knutson's is the place to buy it.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

sounds like we need a Team Euro Larvae vs. Team Jig Waxies tournament this winter


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

I think its a great idea lol. Would make for some fun fishing, and some more memories.


----------

